# Tucker is confident that I can touch type!



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I also heard recently that you need to be careful where you put your laptop. I heard of a man in the news that had his house go on fire.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Im speechless however smiling  So sorry about your laptop...that ranks at the top of :doh:. Hope you can salvage the computer!


----------



## luckybuster (Nov 28, 2010)

AlanK said:


> Im speechless however smiling  So sorry about your laptop...that ranks at the top of :doh:. Hope you can salvage the computer!


Oddly enough, it still works fine!


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

I have to keep the cat from sitting on mine. I am so sorry the puppy did this, a lesson for us all.


----------



## luckybuster (Nov 28, 2010)

luckily it was an old cheap laptop but I'll be more careful with the replacement!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That does not look good at all. We will understand if your future posts are missing certain letters.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Can you find the missing letters?


----------



## luckybuster (Nov 28, 2010)

The letter tiles are well chewed. LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luckybuster*

Luckybuster

Not to be a worry wart, but I think you might want to call the vet and ask if he will be alright.


----------



## luckybuster (Nov 28, 2010)

It wasn't me!!!


----------



## luckybuster (Nov 28, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Luckybuster
> 
> Not to be a worry wart, but I think you might want to call the vet and ask if he will be alright.


He didn't swallow hem.. He just chewed on them and spit them out. He isn't revealing his motivation.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luckybuster*

Luckybuster

Glad he didn't swallow them!

So sorry about your laptop! Hopefully, someone has a sale!!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

luckybuster said:


> He didn't swallow hem.. He just chewed on them and spit them out. He isn't revealing his motivation.


Simple....less time on the computer, more time playing with him!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Trying to decode what your pup was trying to spell, he removed T I O D F G J K L Z X V B , ..... ok you people that speak dog figure this out  
Your pup is very cute!!


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

From experience, I can tell you that you can get a replacement keyboard from the manufacturer. And it is easy to replace the keyboard - I thought opening the computer up was harder (poor directions).


----------



## luckybuster (Nov 28, 2010)

janine said:


> Trying to decode what your pup was trying to spell, he removed T I O D F G J K L Z X V B , ..... ok you people that speak dog figure this out
> Your pup is very cute!!


Also the number 5 from the calculator... Very cryptic!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I must apologize for laughing at your expense, but the "it wasn't me picture" is just too cute!

I agree with Selli-Belle, the motivation is clear, even if you are on the forum "talking" about him, he thinks your time is better spent playing with him. I'm lucky Mad's protests only include leaning her head on my laptop as I try to type.

Sorry about the computer, but glad he decided the keys weren't tasty enough to swallow.


----------



## luckybuster (Nov 28, 2010)

He needs a little brother to chew on!


----------

